# Rat digging box



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

I have plans to make a digging box however I can not find sterile potting soil for them!!! Everything has fertilizer and vermiculite and other crap! What brand should I use for the digging box and where can I find it!


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

You could use shredded paper instead of soil. My dudes love that.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Organic potting soil is fine.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

You are really just looking for plain, sterile soil. I would call all your local garden shops in advance and let them know what you are looking for, that way you are not wasting a trip over. I would be shocked if no one carried any as there are plenty of people who want to grow plants in plain dirt. As mentioned, if you are looking for alternatives, shredded paper works, my boys _love_ playing in hay, fabric scraps, tissue, the list is endless .


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

My girls love to play In a shallow dish with water peas and corn I tried filling up a painters tray with water and they just stand in it I think they are scared to dive I also took an old ziplock sandwich bag box and I fill it with shredded news paper and put treats at the bottom


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

even the organic soil has fertilizer and other "weird things" >.<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

what you want isn't potting soil, it's top soil. It's literally untouched black dirt,maybe a touch of clay.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Oh, this sounds like fun. I'll be raiding the shredder bin at work tomorrow. ;D


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

where do i find top soil at?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratfriends (May 16, 2014)

i did a quick google search and i think you can find organic top soil at lowes


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Raelin13 said:


> even the organic soil has fertilizer and other "weird things" >.<
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Soil has "weird things". That's part of what makes it soil. If you need 100% non weird things, then you just need to get some paper bedding.


----------



## Raelin13 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks! So as long as it has no fertilizer and no vermiculite right everything else is ok?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OliverAndEddison (8 mo ago)

TatsuKitty said:


> what you want isn't potting soil, it's top soil. It's literally untouched black dirt,maybe a touch of clay.


I recently got some top soil, should I bake it first before letting my boys play in it?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Coco coir is what I use. It's organic and sterile, cheap and fun to dig in. Just add water, make your dig box and let the little diggers have at it. They do toss it out a fair bit, but oh they love it so much!!


----------



## JulesRules (10 mo ago)

I use the play sand you can get at Home Depot (for little kids sandboxes.. I also use this in my fishtanks and never had any problems... it is safe for kids, pets etc) and the 'soil' you can get for pet reptiles, tarantulas etc (might be the Coco Coir mentioned above?) . I think it is shredded husks, and you can get it at Petsmart and Petco. I buy the blocks you soak in water to expand since it is MUCH less expensive than the already-loose kind. When it expands and dries it looks like soil even though it is coconut fiber.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I used to use coco soil but now use the shredded paper you put in presents.


----------

